# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Soil Tests

## Mayfield0

Hi Everyone 
I'm in the early stages of planning an extension, when are soil tests required? Are they required for extensions?  
My existing house is on concrete stumps and are planning to extend the back of the house out to include a 2nd lounge room and a decking, the plans I have were drawn by my father inlaw who is a retired builder, basically our houses are similar so I'm planning an extension very similar to his, he did his about 12yrs ago. He is not aware that a soil report is necessary but others have told me it may be required.  
Any thoughts? 
Cheers
Mick

----------


## intertd6

> Hi Everyone 
> I'm in the early stages of planning an extension, when are soil tests required? Are they required for extensions?  
> My existing house is on concrete stumps and are planning to extend the back of the house out to include a 2nd lounge room and a decking, the plans I have were drawn by my father inlaw who is a retired builder, basically our houses are similar so I'm planning an extension very similar to his, he did his about 12yrs ago. He is not aware that a soil report is necessary but others have told me it may be required.  
> Any thoughts? 
> Cheers
> Mick

  i haven't checked lately but the standard for concrete slabs & footings used to have an exclusion for soil testing on extensions & such if the original structures sized footings had performed without damage.
regards inter

----------


## Mayfield0

> i haven't checked lately but the standard for concrete slabs & footings used to have an exclusion for soil testing on extensions & such if the original structures sized footings had performed without damage.
> regards inter

  Hi inter thanks for the reply, would the standard you speak of be AS2870?

----------


## intertd6

> Hi inter thanks for the reply, would the standard you speak of be AS2870?

  yes.
regards inter

----------

